# Best looking luxury watch on a rubber strap?



## JRParker (Dec 19, 2019)

I like rubber straps and find them comfortable, and sometimes good looking! But as they arent particularly luxury I dont see that many. I was just wondering if anyone knew of any other luxury watches that come on a rubber strap and look great? A couple pop into my head, but would be interested to see some other options as I wont be buying an AP Royal Oak anytime soon!

Panerai:

[IMG alt="Luminor Marina Carbotech™ - 44mm" data-ratio="98.36"]https://www.panerai.com/content/dam/rcq/pan/20/50/51/2/2050512.png.transform.straps_buckles_image_305_2x.png[/IMG]

AP Royal Oak

[IMG alt="Strap for Audemars Piguet Royal Oak 39mm - Velcro® Series" data-ratio="71.75"]https://rubberb.com/sites/default/files/styles/uc_product_full/public/AP%20V%2039%20NV%20side%20site.jpg?itok=0xT7E5tb[/IMG]

Bell and Ross:

[IMG alt="BR 03-92 DIVER BLUE" data-ratio="102.56"]https://www.bellross.com/image/cache/catalog/product/BR%2003/BR_03-92_Diver_Blue-585x1050.png[/IMG]


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

Can't get pic to load.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

That panny is nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Not really a Rolex person, but spotted these in a WRUW thread the other day ... :yes:


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

It would be the A Lange & Sohne Odysseus for me , its just stunning .


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

Second try didn't work either :blush:


----------



## JRParker (Dec 19, 2019)

PaulBoy said:


> Not really a Rolex person, but spotted these in a WRUW thread the other day ... :yes:


 Nice! I do like the polar explorer, plus when a strap matches a pop of colour on a sub dial or hand i think that looks great too!



Tazmo61 said:


> It would be the A Lange & Sohne Odysseus for me , its just stunning .


 The strap continuing the lines of the case looks great, really looks purposefully made


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Who recently got the Panerai on green rubber? that looks good.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Aquanaut is silly money but looks good on rubber.


----------



## gavbaz (Nov 20, 2016)

PaulBoy said:


> Not really a Rolex person, but spotted these in a WRUW thread the other day ... :yes:


 Your welcome, that is my watch!


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

Oris Aquis! I believe the rubber strap smells of vanilla when new.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

VC Overseas, of course.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

AVO said:


> VC Overseas, of course.
> 
> View attachment 36397


 This and the royal oak get my vote.


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Another would be the JLC Polaris .


----------



## CB200 (Aug 6, 2019)

Reverso Gran Sport










My other suggestion would be the new Yachtmaster. You'll get a slap on the wrist if you call that a strap though - it's an "Oysterflex Bracelet".


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

At the slightly more affordable end of the spectrum



&


----------



## JRParker (Dec 19, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> Who recently got the Panerai on green rubber? that looks good.


 was it a military green like this?

[IMG alt="Panerai&#39;s new "military green" rubber strap - Rolex Forums - Rolex Watch Forum" data-ratio="78.33"]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190618/6cba67865ddd6c0dccf69f4ebe1575f4.jpg[/IMG]



AVO said:


> VC Overseas, of course.
> 
> View attachment 36397


 that looks great


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JRParker said:


> was it a military green like this?


 That's it. :thumbsup:


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Not mine, obviously.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have never been able to come to terms with an expensive watch fitted with a rubber strap

Not for me thanks


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

JoT said:


> I have never been able to come to terms with an expensive watch fitted with a rubber strap
> 
> Not for me thanks


 I don't like rubber straps on any watch, expensive or not. The only one I ever had, I sold.


----------



## trident-7 (Mar 9, 2016)

Rolex 5513 on Rubber B


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

I reallyike the look (if not the price) of these on rubber (a material I'm not as acquainted with as I maybe should be)


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## No time to tell (Jun 6, 2021)

Zenith defy is wonderful and is in the realms of affordability , Rolex have a rose gold Daytona on leather that looks really good. Patek have a couple that look amazing on rubber.


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

Tazmo61 said:


> Another would be the JLC Polaris .


 Nice one, I have just ordered the Polaris date with both bracelet and rubber strap.










And my son has the Bell and Ross BR05 with black face again on bracelet and rubber strap.










There is also a couple of Omegas that I think look decent on a rubber strap -

Planet Ocean 600M Orange










And the Aqua Terra 150M with white dial


----------



## JRParker (Dec 19, 2019)

JoT said:


> I have never been able to come to terms with an expensive watch fitted with a rubber strap
> 
> Not for me thanks


 Yeah its a bit of a clash. I tend to agree that pretty much all watches look better on a bracelet. But comfort wise I find a rubber strap a lot better, so I guess im just trying to find the exceptions where they look as good, or as close to as good as a bracelet model.



Rotundus said:


> At the slightly more affordable end of the spectrum
> 
> 
> 
> &


 Nice, I have a Seiko SKX007 but dont like the stock rubber strap it comes on with the wavy/crinkled bits by the lugs. But those flat straps look good.



Bricey said:


> I reallyike the look (if not the price) of these on rubber (a material I'm not as acquainted with as I maybe should be)


 Cool! I like the orange matching the second hand



Ugg10 said:


> And my son has the Bell and Ross BR05 with black face again on bracelet and rubber strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That B&R looks great, and i think the Omega PO suits the rubber strap too.



No time to tell said:


> Zenith defy is wonderful and is in the realms of affordability , Rolex have a rose gold Daytona on leather that looks really good. Patek have a couple that look amazing on rubber.


 Yeah the daytona and @CB200 mentioned the Yacht Master too with the rose and black combo that does look good.

[IMG alt="A Week On The Wrist: The Rolex Yachtmaster 40mm With Oysterflex Bracelet - HODINKEE" data-ratio="75.09"]https://hodinkee.imgix.net/uploads/hero_image/7de0ab328515f67c88ce1e7164029171?ixlib=rails-1.1.0&fm=jpg&q=55&auto=format&usm=12[/IMG]

Just had a look and I do like it when the rubber strap follows the case shape, i think it looks a lot more at home.

[IMG alt="Strap for Patek Philippe Nautilus 5726A SS | Rubber B" data-ratio="100.00"]https://rubberb.com/sites/default/files/styles/uc_product_full/public/option-images/Patek%205726A%20BK%20.jpg?itok=wHwnHKLv[/IMG]


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

JRParker said:


> Nice, I have a Seiko SKX007 but dont like the stock rubber strap it comes on with the wavy/crinkled bits by the lugs. But those flat straps look good.


 Crafter Blue straps. I agree the Seiko z20 and z22 are not great.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Rotundus said:


> Crafter Blue straps. I agree the Seiko z20 and z22 are not great.


 Barton do a nice rubber strap, had a couple of those.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07B5M91V7/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_WGF5MCSKAX88MS24X43E?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

of the ones posted the VC, Nautilus, AT, PO and JLC but i would also add the Daytona on an Oysterflex too.


----------



## JRParker (Dec 19, 2019)

Rotundus said:


> Crafter Blue straps. I agree the Seiko z20 and z22 are not great.





Bricey said:


> Barton do a nice rubber strap, had a couple of those.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07B5M91V7/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_WGF5MCSKAX88MS24X43E?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


 Thanks guys these looks good, might go for one.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Bricey said:


> I reallyike the look (if not the price) of these on rubber (a material I'm not as acquainted with as I maybe should be)


 What a nice bag, pardon - watch


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Ugg10 said:


> Nice one, I have just ordered the Polaris date with both bracelet and rubber strap.


 Nice choice , the watch is a stunner , enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## Thrudge (Nov 30, 2017)

Don't know if this meets the definition of high end, but I like it and it looks great on rubber.


----------



## JRParker (Dec 19, 2019)

WickerBill said:


> of the ones posted the VC, Nautilus, AT, PO and JLC but i would also add the Daytona on an Oysterflex too.


 Yeah, im liking the fold over clasp on a lot of them too, rather than buckle.


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

JRParker said:


> Yeah, im liking the fold over clasp on a lot of them too, rather than buckle.


 These are nice but do come at a price, for example the JLC prices on their website (takes a bit of digging, on the service options) are £220 for the rubber strap plus either £110 for a pin buckle or £380 for the deployment clasp option. However this seems cheap compared to the bracelet which is £1410 (and uses a different deployment clasp). So it was a no brainier when I found the bracelet option for the same price as a rubber strap (and discounted well to boot).


----------



## Bobby123 (Jun 30, 2020)

Cartier Calibre works well.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Since my last post in this thread (page 1) nothing has changed my mind...yet. Is there a sensible rubber band out there? For the price you pay for the watch in the first place, the very least you'd expect is a superbly engineered bracelet, not a 99p rubber band...JMHO, you understand.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Since my last post in this thread (page 1) nothing has changed my mind...yet. Is there a sensible rubber band out there? For the price you pay for the watch in the first place, the very least you'd expect is a superbly engineered bracelet, not a 99p rubber band...JMHO, you understand.


 Got to be honest I agree, two of my Edox Classe royale watches came with rubber straps, just made them look cheap IMO.


----------



## JRParker (Dec 19, 2019)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Since my last post in this thread (page 1) nothing has changed my mind...yet. Is there a sensible rubber band out there? For the price you pay for the watch in the first place, the very least you'd expect is a superbly engineered bracelet, not a 99p rubber band...JMHO, you understand.


 I think Bell & Ross (Yeah i know, here i go again! :Snore: lol) have a great style that does mainly contain rubber straps on watches. That being said i would still find it hard to pick the band over the bracelet on the BR05. Although i know id definitely find the rubber strap more comfortable to wear.



















Their other models like the BR03 though just look like they are made for it, and i dont think it would look as good on a bracelet. Although I get that you may not even like that style in the first place.

[IMG alt="BR 03-92 BLACK MATTE" data-ratio="102.56"]https://www.bellross.com/image/cache/catalog/product/BR%2003/BR03-92-Ceramic-Black-Matte-585x1050.png[/IMG]

Maybe that isnt a "luxury" look though, I would argue the price point of £2-8k for most models puts it in that bracket though (up to about 30k for the limited gold skeleton BR05 which looks amazing imo)

*EDIT* ok my bad up to £350k for the sapphire tourbillon! and its on rubber too :laughing2dw:

[IMG alt="BR-X1 SKELETON TOURBILLON SAPPHIRE BLACK" data-ratio="102.56"]https://www.bellross.com/image/cache/catalog/product/BR%20X1/BR-X1_Tourbillon_Skeleton_Sapphire_Black-585x1050.png[/IMG]


----------



## Barnezy (Oct 18, 2021)

Panerai all the way.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Most kind of watches can look good on rubber straps I reckon. I really have gravitated towards them over recent months. I like the look and the comfort of them. They also above all are really comfortable which is key when wearing a watch! If you choose the right one also I don't think it cheapens the look either, if not can compliment a lot of watches given the right style. Lets say a Panerai, you just expect to see one on rubber! If not leather but I tend to avoid that if I can. Here is a picture of my Panerai which has lived most of its life on a green strap. Looks awesome in my opinion and definitely does not cheapen the look, the strap as to be expected is of very high quality.



As well as having this watch on rubber I also recently put my Seamaster on an after market rubber strap which has breathed new life into it. Was avoiding the OEM bracelet as I just could not get the right fit although I do really like it! Here is the Seamaster on a Zealande rubber strap. Zealande also do straps for many other brands if you are considering one and I did a bit of a write up for this strap which I will link below.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/150157-zealande-rubber-straps/&do=embed

It is also worth when considering a rubber strap what it is you do with a watch. I myself am very active, I take my watches swimming, running, hiking and everything in-between and a rubber strap just suits an active lifestyle.


----------



## JRParker (Dec 19, 2019)

Roxyben said:


> Most kind of watches can look good on rubber straps I reckon. I really have gravitated towards them over recent months. I like the look and the comfort of them. They also above all are really comfortable which is key when wearing a watch! If you choose the right one also I don't think it cheapens the look either, if not can compliment a lot of watches given the right style. Lets say a Panerai, you just expect to see one on rubber! If not leather but I tend to avoid that if I can. Here is a picture of my Panerai which has lived most of its life on a green strap. Looks awesome in my opinion and definitely does not cheapen the look, the strap as to be expected is of very high quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I definitely feel like im on your wavelength there. Your Panerai looks awesome. I had the luminor marina too on the black strap which looked great and also a Bell and Ross BR03-92. Im also active, im looking at getting a Garmin Fenix 6 Pro to properly track my trail running etc but even so im still pretty active in my normal watches, cycle to work and go for walks etc.


----------



## JRParker (Dec 19, 2019)

@Igerswis wow those APs look awesome! is that big bang carbon fiber?


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

View attachment 32537
View attachment 24777
View attachment 32570


----------



## Matthew999 (Mar 5, 2012)

Another one for the aquanaut here. Specifically the 5164R.

Of my watches it's the Seiko SLA025, clearly not my pictures.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

yokel said:


> View attachment 32537
> View attachment 24777
> View attachment 32570


There it is.

And that's the end of this thread.


----------



## JRParker (Dec 19, 2019)

Although its almost definitely not considered luxury, honorary mention to the Seiko SNJ025 Aka Arnie!


----------



## Hum Phan (Apr 21, 2021)

Looks so good, I'd love to have a try of the rubber strap.


----------

